# My Mice! (pic heavy)



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Had a photoshoot this morning, so thought I'd show off my beautiful mice (which were all from Humbug Stud - thank you!). Jenny's pictures are old ones because I didn't want to disturb her and her new litter today, but here they all are:

My other argente doe:

























Her husband, my sable buck:








He's so chunky, he looks like a right bruiser 

Jenny:

























And her husband the argente buck:









Sarah xxx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Woah the ears on Jenny are enormous, they are incredible. Hope you get some good babies in her litter, are you planning to show?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Her ears amaze everyone 

Yes I am planning to show, so I'm really hoping she'll have something of a high enough standard in her litter. I'm hoping for some nice champagnes or doves as although her and the buck are fantastic mice in every other way, I think their colour is far too pale to expect show quality argentes (probably because they carry chocolate), so we'll just have to wait and see. I'm very excited 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Gorgeous :shock:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If they produce any doves they *might* be ok as some of my brindles have produced doves/dove satins that are good enough to show. However I doubt that any chams or argentes would be good enough to show. I'm still working on some cream satins for you


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww they are very nice...


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

The sable is awesome


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

You have some cute mice there


----------



## sassysas (Feb 23, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I love the first Husband, sorry I don't have a memory for colours (yet!) but he's well stonking :mrgreen:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

NaomiR, he's a sable, and he's utterly munchable   He's in with his wife at the moment, and he's treating her very well despite the fact she's destroyed his little hut 

Sarah xxx


----------

